

Have daily deal fatigue? Here's a new approach to local merchant loyalty - geofflewis
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/TopGuest_apex_gives_you_loyalty_program_points_for_local_merchant_check_ins.php

======
orofino
Stopped reading at "Deep discounting is not a sustainable customer retention
strategy for the long term,". How can you say this when the most successful
retailers in the world use this as their long term competitive strategy?

~~~
geofflewis
The most successful retailers in the world are able to fund deep discounting
on a regular basis by applying pricing pressure on their suppliers. Wal-Mart
demands price cuts from suppliers (and gets them) to fund their High-Low
pricing strategy. Joes Hardware cannot. Topguest Apex is aimed at creating
value for small-medium local merchants, not the "most successful retailers in
the world."

------
wccrawford
Their great idea is a standard loyalty program?

No, wait, it's a loyalty program that rewards you for loyalty to any merchant
in the program... So, not really loyalty. More like happenstance.

~~~
geofflewis
No, you are only rewarded at your favorite merchants. Topguest identifies the
merchants you frequent most based on your check-ins, and selects your top 3
most visited local merchants and begins giving you bonus points for that
loyalty. Not every merchant, and personalized for each user

~~~
wccrawford
I'm not sure that's any better. If I'm loyal to 5 different companies, 2 of
them basically get me nothing, not matter how good they are. The fact that I
get nothing, when others reward me, will eventually cast a shadow on them...
And it's no fault of their own.

